# Preventing front wheel from swinging about on bike rack



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello,
For those who uses a rear rack to carry their bikes on their cars, I am wondering what method do you employ to prevent the front wheel from swivelling about? Bungee cord? what?


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

Bungee cord. :thumbsup:

I leave it on the rack when not in use.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Bungee cord or toe strap...or invest in a Yakima Holdup or similar.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

I use the excess strap length from the rack itself to wrap around the front wheel. Also use the straps to hold the frame more securely to the rack. (For reference I'm using a Saris rack.)


----------



## LegendRider (Apr 6, 2010)

I do the same as ragweed. Use the straps to tie up the bike. Loop one around the fork and back, one on the bar, chainstay, and the last at the top of the seatstay. Also helps to keep them from flapping around and scratching the clearcoat on my car.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

My carrier has plenty of straps, so I usually tie an elaborate weave so the wheel will stay in place and not put pressure on the spokes


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Thule racks have an additional strap attached to the rack just for this purpose.

Use a bungee cord.


----------



## jarider (Nov 3, 2009)

i use an old tube and tie the front wheel to the lead pedal


----------



## speedyg55 (Jun 11, 2009)

My front wheel doesn't hit anything when it swivels, and it doesn't seem to move around too much when driving for whatever reason, so I just leave it alone.


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

since I lock my bike and rack to the car, the cable through the front wheel keeps it from flopping around. 2003 honda civic with saris bones.


----------



## BergMann (Mar 14, 2004)

I've got a bunch of 12" nylon webbing straps I use to strap the front wheel to the frame when the bike is in the workstand & I want the front wheel to stay put.
I'd use one of these if you don't have additional length to the nylon webbing on your rack.

I'm not a big fan of bungees for any application as they don't really lock things down, and I don't like those heavy steel-wire ends (coated or not) snapping back towards the paint on my car or gear if they slip.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks! I'm not very imaginative, any pix would be great.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Velcro straps...can get a package of three for about 7 or 8 dollars at Lowe's, Home Depot, Wal-Mart or any hardware store. 

If I have to I'll use the rack straps but they never really get it secure. A couple of velcro straps keeps things in place.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

i attach one hook of the bungee cord to the pedal towards the car, feed the cord through the front wheel and then bring the other hook to the bike rack away form the frame.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Just hypmotize it. It's not that difficult.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I use a Thule hitch mount rack the holds both wheels. Before that I used bungie cords to hold them still.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I use a big rubberband. Loop it around the valve stem, then around the down tube, and back to the valve stem.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Bungee cord works for me.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I use a nylon strap from front to rear wheel, then the front doesn't swing or spin and the rear doesn't spin...


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*huh?*

You're kidding right? Just tie a friggin line on it, any old way.


|3iker said:


> Thanks! I'm not very imaginative, any pix would be great.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

^ Welcome to "2 Weeks too Late" gameshow! Tonight we have martinrjensen who just returned from Mars....


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I use one of those ankle straps (to keep pant legs out of the chain, if you're riding with pants or jeans on). Most bike shops sell them. The one I use is reflective and has velcro. I put it through the spokes connecting the rim and downtube of the frame. Works well for me.


----------



## flasheswoman (May 27, 2010)

twinkles said:


> Just hypmotize it. It's not that difficult.


 teach me how to hypnotize them bro. lol. me is using bungee cord too


----------

